# Where can i get a chihuahua



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, I have been researching about chihuahuas for a while now. I have one question thought. Where can i find a chihuahua puppy for a affordable price for my family around 300$ My parents are thinking about getting one if they are around that price. I live in Long Island, New York. If anyone can find anything on this please tell me.


S/n = pyromania0005:foxes15:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think you'll have to decide for yourself which are good breeders listed here, but i found teddy & woody's breeder at www.breeders.net


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah its just i can't find anywhere local in the price range i want.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Going through that site that you posted Jen, I came across this really nice breeder.... i love their dogs and quite frankly I wouldn't mind having one of their dogs!!  www.windsongchihuahuas.com


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

are there any shelters near you? maybe you could adopt one


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

I was thinking about a shelter but would they have puppies?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

you never know. in california there was a shelter near me that had dogs and puppies. i think you'd need to call around or maybe check out their website if they have one. you could also try a chi rescue, again not sure if they would have puppies or not.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok. thanks. I just found a website www.nycpuppy.com. i called them they have 8-11 week chihuahuas black and tan which i wanted and his price is 450 and up do you think i should get one there based on the website?


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Also when they told me 450+$$ how much do you think they are selling them for? I don't want to think its going to be around that price and i get to the store and its like 200+$ higher.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think picking a breeder is a personal choice  but this is why i wouldn't buy from them "We Specialize in toy breeds, and also very tiny
teacup and pocket size dogs."


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

These are pictures of the two ones i would want idk if the immage worked


----------



## mizzkangaroo (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're thinking of adoption check petfinder.com


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would NOT go through that site, they are a typical online puppy store, backyard bred dogs and puppymill puppies, you WILL end up paying for it in the end.

Im in connecticut, i have a couple good breeders i like and use for our stores puppy finder service (ONLY BUY FROM RESPONSIBLE RESPECTABLE BREEDERS!, never buy from stores with puppies for sale in their window, or fancy online places)
there are NO such thing as "teacups" or "tiny toys".

Unfortunatly for a good quality chihuahua puppy form a respectable breeder you should be looking to spend around $600.
You could adopt a chihuahua mix from a shelter for a fraction of the cost. but to buy a purebred good pet quality chihuahua please expect to pay a little more from a GOOD breeder.

if you let me know what exactly your looking for in a chihuahua (colour, hair lenght, sex, adult size, personality ect) i would be happy to put you incontact with a few good breeder frineds that i know of in the NY, CT, PA areas.

make sure you start doing lots of reaserch into the breed, there are ALOT of good posts on the forum that state what to look for in a good breeder.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok thanks foxywench do you have a screenanme so we can communicate easier? well if not. I am looking for a Chihuahua black/tan. 8-12 weeks old. smooth coat. and a price range around 400.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im foxy_larouge on yahoo instant messenger feel free to im me.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you considered adopting a rescued chihuahua? Sometimes there are puppies available. However, most of the time there are wonderful adult chihuahuas (from age 1 to senior) who need forever homes. Chihuahuas live on the average, from the early to mid teens. An adult chihuahua has many years of love to give you. 

My first chihuahua was 13 years old when I adopted her, and she passed away at the old age of 18. She was such a loving, gentle dog - so appreciative of the fact that she was adopted to a forever home where she was loved and cared for in her senior years. Due to this wonderful experience with this first chihuahua, my family and I are chihuahua lovers and have adopted them for the last 20 years. 

Please check out these websites:
www.petfinder.org
www.chihuahua-rescue.com


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

You can look on puppyfind.com and do a search by state. I don't know if you'll be able to find a puppy for that price in your state, but you should check it out. I got both of my chi puppies through that site. Just be careful and make sure that the breeder you chose is reputable and trustworthy. GOod luck!


----------



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is a list of reputable Chihuahua breeders. You can always email one of them and they can direct you to someone near you in New York. I would only buy from one of these people or someone they refer you to because there could be a lot of problems with a dog that isn't well-bred which would cause a lot of heartache and not to mention money too. Do not rush into it, take your time...it could take a year or more to get a good one. Typical pet prices of a well-bred chi will start at $500 which is only $100 more than what you are wanting to spend and isn't much compared to what it could cost you if you buy the wrong one. You could save that extra $100 by waiting for the right one. There is a good breeder here in Iowa but you would have to pay to have your puppy flown to you which would be a couple hundred more so I don't know if you want to go that route or not.

Here is the link for your list:
http://www.chilifur.com/chis/c_rsrcs/c_brders/c_brders.html

Litldog


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

this is a picture of the puppies from that pet store that was near by i dont plan on getting one there since i was told not to but do they look healthy?
http://nick-ssdsdf.magix.net/ its under vacation for some reason on the left


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

You know fishtor, you were asking essentially this same question here back in December, and previously you were posing this same question on a min-pin forum. What precisely are you doing or what are you wanting?


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Well im really wanting either one... i looked in december and coudnt find any thing..so i thought about trying again now. im just interested in a chihuahua or a min pin thats healthy and in my price range


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

IF you look on puppyfind.com, I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find a chihuahua from your state. If you tell me which state you're from, I could even look for you.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

I am from ny and im trying to find a price of a black/tan chihuahua 8-12 weeks old for 500$ or less ty


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

If you look on www.puppyfind.com or www.breeders.net you can find breeders and just look for one that is good in your area. I would definitely not go with the one you posted before, they look like a puppymill.

I don't mean this to come across as rude at all, but you don't really seem like you want to actually look for a breeder yourself and no one can really find one for you, you have to be the one to communicate with them and visit and see puppies, etc. It's hard to find a chi puppy for under $400 that is from a reputable breeder right now but you might. I would also suggest trying a rescue if you can't find one in your price range, http://www.petfinder.com does have some puppies and young adult chis that need loving homes.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

I really have been looking for breeders for months im just starting to loose interest in looking for one. I searched every page of puppyfind.com i emailed people but my parents think it would be some sort of scam and you wouldnt get the puppy you want if you didnt see the puppy in person.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are a few I found on puppyfind in NY and NJ. It's hard to tell much about the breeder on Puppyfind so you would have to contact them and ask questions.  

These two are adorable! A chocolate and a black and tan, $500 in NJ.

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...t_date&back=%2Fbrowse%2F%3Fstr%3Dc%26page%3D1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...=73319&country=&state=&page=1&order_by=&back=


This littel boy is cute, he's 11 months old which is still really young considering chis live a loong time. He's in NY and is $250.

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...page%3D1&sid=dc67f7c8d4ba7073265fc1a4a125c408

Also in NY this is a puppy, he's cute. 

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo...page%3D1&sid=dc67f7c8d4ba7073265fc1a4a125c408


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was able to find a few that were about $600, maybe you could talk to the breeder and ask for a discount? Here's the link:

http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?...page%3D1&sid=adcf7d5eb6247c1aa602ed267fd69737


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is another chihuahua rescue website: www.chihuahuarescue.usa.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo...ge%253D1&sid=5d21d3843320ba7c89b1d6b26af667f9 
They say it might be a chi/yorkie it looks like a regular chi what do u guys think?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think he's absolutely adorable with a cute little applehead. He looks perfect to me.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Get your parents to phone them.

Sinead x


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Idk i was looking for a chihuahua i just dont want that one to turn out looking like a yorkie.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Yorkies......I own one 

Sinead x


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

I just would rather have a chi.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

fishtor said:


> Idk i was looking for a chihuahua i just dont want that one to turn out looking like a yorkie.


Dont look at crossbreds then LOL  

It takes time to look for the right dog, and the right one will turn up when its ready.

How old are you if you dont mind me asking? And why a Chihuahua? 

Sinead x


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

Im 14 and i always wanted to have a small dog. A chihuahua is the only small dog i know of that im interested in.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

If this is your first chihuahua, please make sure you do alot of research as there are many things that you need to know about taking care of a chihuahua. I know that many people think that chihuahuas are easy to take care of because they're so small, but there are many things you have to keep in mind. I would definitely have your parents contact the breeder to find out if they're reputable/trustworthy and in the meantime, do as much research on the breed as possible.


----------



## fishtor (Sep 22, 2006)

I am doing alot of research i just took a book of the library called the chihuahua its got a lot of information. i just read everything and learned a lot and am still willing to get a chihuahua, my mom also read it to and i think its brought her closer to wanting to get one.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Why are you interested in a chihuahua? There are plenty of small breed dogs out there, so why a Chihuahua?

I have a 15 yr old son, a 13 yr old daughter and a 10 yr old son, and if we didnt have any animals and they suddenly decided they wanted one and it had to be a chihuahua then I'd be asking them WHY?

A dog isnt a toy, its not something you can forget about when you get bored. What will happen when you get bored? Or your friends want to go out and you cant leave the pup with anyone nor can you take it?

Owning a dog is a HUGE responsibility. The initial costs alone are big. You need a pen or crate for the puppy, food, bowls, toys, blankets, bed, worming tablets/syrup, flea treatment items, initial shots/vaccinations, harness and lead and so on. Plus the money then to buy the pup, travel to collect it etc etc........then you need some cash set aside for vet treatment, for the unknown could happen and you need the money for vet fees!

See what I'm getting at? It's ok reading books about the breed and gaining information that way, but you need the money..........?

Sorry but at 14 years old I'd be encouraging you to play out with your friends not to be getting a dog. And if your parents arent 110% positive about wanting a dog then I wouldnt advise you get one. 

Wait until your older and more responsible


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well spoken Sinead-Rocky

Don't get a Chihuahua because Paris Hilton or Linsey Lowhan or someother dumb butt hairhead has one. What if the Chihuahua you get ends up being 6 and a half pounds? It happens becuase that how big my mother-in-laws is and she bought a "teacup" If the pup gets to big are you going to ignore it or send it to the pound because it's not the size you want show off to your friends?

What if the breeder lies and it is part Yorkie (which I happen to love) and looks just like a Yorkie when it gets older. You already stated you don't like Yorkies so what are you going to do then.

No matter how much you beg and plead you are not going to get a breeder to sale you a Chihuahua for $400 when in your own words you are not responcible enough to have one yet.

And by the way I DO know someone selling Chihauhau pups with no papers and another person giving them away also with no papers but they both state you MUST have the puppy fixed. Can you afford that if you can't afford the puppy in the first place?

And how will you pay for the shots or
what if the puppy doesn't lose it's puppt teeth? Can you afford to have them removed?
What if you decide to go off to summer camp or you get an after school job, who is going to walk the dog? Care for the dog? Are you going to get up 30 minutes earlier every morning to walk the dog before school and feed it too?

If you must have one go with adoption. I got my second Chihuahua that way and it has papers but I don't care. Papers don't keep a puppy warm at night or make it feel more loved. You only need papers if you are going to breed or show your dog


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I know at least around here Minature Pinschers are priced about half less then Chihuahuas.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:foxes15: A store???? red flag! oh jen,tyvm,i checked out that site & found a breeder in maine & am hoping to get Pearl a little blue brother.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

omg i had yorkies for 28 years awe i do love my chi ytthough min grooming daily. the only thing is,she always wants to be on my lap or in my arms1 is this a puppy thing?


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So well said!


----------

